# Amazon underwater habitat



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Wild tetra, wild flagtail and more....

Worth to watch!!!!


----------



## J-Miles-21 (Sep 25, 2010)

wow...how is that water so clear

i found the video funny for me ..just cuz u see fish that are almost staples in most fish stores like angels and discus...and i was just like...huh..they really are found in the wild and not just in fish tanks


----------



## Gibbus (Mar 29, 2010)

also try www.mikofish.com


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

J-Miles-21 said:


> wow...how is that water so clear


Cause its a clearwater lake.....


----------



## J-Miles-21 (Sep 25, 2010)

CanadaPleco said:


> Cause its a clearwater lake.....


excellent counterpoint


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

catch those discus and put em in my tank heh


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Holidays said:


> catch those discus and put em in my tank heh


+1 I want some too


----------



## Antoine Doinel (Dec 20, 2010)

FYI, this is from Amazon Abyss, a wonderful BBC series from 2005. Unfortunately it's not on dvd, though it can be found online. I think there were five episodes in total.

An hours worth (I think the best of) is included as an extra on The Blue Planet, which if you haven't seen, you should buy immediately. 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Blue-Planet-Complete-Special-Disc/dp/B000ASALVK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1301506169&sr=8-1


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

Antoine Doinel said:


> FYI, this is from Amazon Abyss, a wonderful BBC series from 2005. Unfortunately it's not on dvd, though it can be found online. I think there were five episodes in total.
> 
> An hours worth (I think the best of) is included as an extra on The Blue Planet, which if you haven't seen, you should buy immediately.
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Blue-Planet-Complete-Special-Disc/dp/B000ASALVK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1301506169&sr=8-1


I only wish the Blue Planet was in bluray. The BBC series of amazon abyss was pretty cool.


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

hmm any other documentaries you guys can recommend?


----------

